# Game 22: Nuggets @ Nets--12.16.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 22
Denver Nuggets @ New Jersey Nets**
Friday December 16th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 9-12


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>21.5</td><td>13.0</td><td>19.0</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.8</td><td>5.5</td><td>5.4</td><td>8.9</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>3.6</td><td>1.2</td><td>4.1</td><td>.7</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.3</td><td>1.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.3</td><td>.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Andre Miller*</td><td>*Greg Buckner*</td><td>*Marcus Camby*</td><td>*Carmelo Anthony*</td><td>*Kenyon Martin*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>13.3</td><td>4.2</td><td>16.8</td><td>22.9</td><td>12.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.2</td><td>13.3</td><td>5.1</td><td>4.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>1.8</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.9</td><td>1.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Eduardo Najera*</td><td>*Earl Watson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.6</td><td>4.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>1.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>.9</td><td>2.2</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Nuggets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 21.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Carmelo Anthony 22.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.9</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 13.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Andre Miller 7.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 1.43</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 3.19</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Julius Hodge 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 43.8%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Francisco Elson 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 88.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Greg Buckner 85.7%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>12-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>9-12</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>9-12</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-15</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>4-18</td><td>7.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>16-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>12-10</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>12-11</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>12-7</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>12-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>11-9</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>11-10</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>9-11</td><td>7.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
*NJ Leads Season Series 1-0*
11.28.05, @ DEN: Nets 101-Nuggets 92


*Upcoming Games:*
N/A​


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't wait!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nuggets 120
Nets 97

This time MELO wont get hurt first 2 min. only wa we can win is if that happens

i see nets going 0-7 on homestand and have a 15 game losing streak at home


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets's lose


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i doubt we will lose to kenyon..

theres an extra spark here.. i have a hunch


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Is Kenyon Martin playing?


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

I love seeing Antoine Wright's 100 FG%. 

I hope the Nuggets beat the crap out of us so that we are forced to make some changes, this is nothing more than a 1st round playoff team.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Is Kenyon Martin playing?


Great job again ToddMacCulloch11 on the game thread, keep up the great work.

Yes. Most likely. He returned to the lineup for the Denver Nuggets a couple of weeks ago. Cannot wait for this game, you know there is going to be a Kenyon Martin chant throughout Continental Airlines Arena.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ThreeOfAKind said:


> I love seeing Antoine Wright's 100 FG%.
> 
> I hope the Nuggets beat the crap out of us so that we are forced to make some changes, this is nothing more than a 1st round playoff team.


Haha Antoine Wright and his 100% FG. He deserves playing time really bad, I finally got the chance to meet him last game against the Charlotte Bobcats and his wife is hot.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

they just played Cleveland and I heard Marv Albert say it was the fourth game on their road trip
Marcus Camby sat out it's a back to back game for them and we should be fired up
Let's win! end the 3 game losing streak

good job as always with the start of the game thread ToddMac


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Good job on the game thread ToddMac. :clap: 

I hope that our personnel may change soon ... But until then, I hope that our destiny would make a quick turnaround soon and become favorable for the team and the fans. 

Lets try to pick up the pieces and get one win at a time. :angel:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Nuggets will win guaranteed


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nugs lost to cavs today...

i think the nets will find their motivation one of these days.. hopefully tomorow


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll bump the game thread by saying this.

Forget the last two games. They never happened.

The Nets will come out tonight, relax, have fun, and just _*play some basketball*_!

It starts with Kidd hustling and setting the tone, Carter having fun and doing things only he can do, and RJ working hard and being aggressive.

*Let's go Nets!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah!!! Lets go Nets!!!! :banana:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I'll bump the game thread by saying this.
> 
> Forget the last two games. They never happened.
> 
> ...




It seems like Marla relaxed Ghoti a lil bit.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who will be updating


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> who will be updating


 I am for the time being, but I may have to go out (heat isn't working in the house...might have to run to home depot)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> who will be updating


 T-Mac11 and I.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Buckner with the steal on Krstic, and with an easy basket.

Nuggets 2-0.

Carter with the bucket and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Steal and layup for Nuggets. And 1 for Vince Carter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Miller lays it in...2-0 Nuggets

Vince hits with a spin move baseline, and the foul. Hits the Ft...3-2 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter makes it 3-2, Nets.

Camby is out, the Nets better drive ALL DAMN DAY!

Melo misses, board by Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic backs down KMart, and puts down the bucket.

Nets playing in the paint aggressively.

Melo is called for traveling.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad over kmart...5-2 Nets.

Anthony called for traveling.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Foul on K-mart. RJ shooting 2. 5-2 nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ drives, fouled by kmart...hits both. 7-2 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Gotta love the Nets so far, 3 possessions, 3 attacks to the paint.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

On ESPN they say Frank isn't on Hot Seat


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> It seems like Marla relaxed Ghoti a lil bit.


Depends on your definition of "relaxed".

:makeout: :rocket:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits a long 2...Nets up 9-2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart is useless out there... what a different player he's become.

1 shot attempt, 1 jump shot.

Nets are on fire... RJ betters his numbers of going to the line per FGA already!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nuggets can't hit....Vince nails a threeeee! 12-2 Nets. 

Time out Nuggets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter doin good so far keep it up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> On ESPN they say Frank isn't on Hot Seat


 Thorn said it himself...

Carter is pumped!

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is the Nets we love... attacking and aggressive so far! 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nets are on fire... VC just got a 3! 12-2 Nets.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

VC with the three... again vince is hot early.. let's wish he doesn't come to Montreal ( Snow Blizard outisde)....


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Thorn said it himself...
> 
> *Carter is pumped*!
> 
> -Petey


Very good!!! He's awesome when he's so intense and aggressive! I hope everyone else is pumped up for each and every game! 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice start so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> Carter doin good so far keep it up


 :yes:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

To those watching, how's the crowd?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> VC with the three... again vince is hot early.. let's wish he doesn't to Montreal ( Snow Blizard outisde)....


If they keep goin to him I don't see why he will get cold


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Nice start so far


Yup. Hope we keep this up. :clap:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Frankie Says Relax.

(Anyone? Old people?)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with the drive and dunk! 14-2 Nets!

Elson hits to end the Nets run. 14-4 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd is filling up the stats... bucket... block, board, now an assist. Pretty.

Nets on a huge run, just over.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins can't hit download...Elson blocked downlow by collins...

Nenad with a looooong 2. 16-4 Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins!!!!!!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Even Krstic is swishing the long jumpers. 16-4 Nets. 16-2 run.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What KMart misses (Jumper), Krstic hits... 

Melo seems off.

Woo... KMart on the block on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Frankie Says Relax.
> 
> (Anyone? Old people?)


Some people want him to go to Hollywood...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

The legend arrives with yet another Net 10 point + lead

last 3 trimes i came here with 10+ lead they lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Melo drives, misses, rebound Nenad...Kidd blocked by kmart...travel on buckner

VC threeeeeeee! 19-4 Nets!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince is Automatic today.. :banana:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Everything's going in! Beautiful!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... Krstic to Carter for 3.

Nets are up 15.

Let the KMart chants start.

Nuggets doing a bad job protecting the board.

Kidd to Carter for 3!

21-4.

All the Nets are filling it up.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC Thrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee again! 22-4 Nets!


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Petey said:


> What KMart misses (Jumper), Krstic hits...
> 
> Melo seems off.
> 
> ...



This is mean..


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

22-6


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Another 3 for VC. 22-6. WOW!! keep it up.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Lord mercy.... Another three by vince...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is beautiful!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This Is Crazy!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought as much, Vince probably knows about the all star ballot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Good play by Melo, he knows he's not hitting, so he drove the last 2 attempts. 

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Maybe Thorn's meeting with them really shook them up pretty well. :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart 2 FGA, 2 jumpers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Miller hits...22-6 Nets.

Vince misses a three....foul called on RJ...kmart hits a long two. 22-8 Nets.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I thought as much, Vince probably knows about the all star ballot



i was about to say that...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yea right I come here 22-4 now 22-10

im a f'n jinx


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

did they find a vagina when krstic took his physical?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC turns it over after he fell...buckner hits. 22-10 Nets.

Sloppy play from both teams...collins breaks up the allyoop, RJ with a floater. 24-10 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart; 3 FGA, 3 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

...

4 FGA, 3 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Got a little sloppy. RJ hits a nice floater on the run 24-10 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright vince stop takin 3's now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Melo misses, Vince misses...
Time out Nets.

24-10 Nets lead.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

okay vince.... calm down....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and thats why tmac is better than his cousin vc, vc is all jump shots now when he can get to the rack

tmac drives if his shot not going


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

yaaa so we g2 hold the lead.. which we arent


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

KMart 12 PPG 5 RPG


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> alright vince stop takin 3's now


he should... but i don't blame him ... he hit three in a row...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> KMart 12 PPG 5 RPG


 and?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> and thats why tmac is better than his cousin vc, vc is all jump shots now when he can get to the rack
> 
> tmac drives if his shot not going


he's 4-6 3-4 from 3


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> and?



94 million for that?

Whata rip off


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

10 fast break points already... NETS BASKETBALL!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> and thats why tmac is better than his cousin vc, vc is all jump shots now when he can get to the rack
> 
> tmac drives if his shot not going



You are ridiculous... if t-mac hit three threes in a row... he would sitll be shooting.. it's just players... they feel it when they're hot....


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Are people actually telling Vince to stop shooting? Isn't he 4-6 for 12 point with 4 minutes remaing in the 1. quarter?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW... MELO can't hit anything.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

kidd's shot is off


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart; 5 FGA, 4 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

OK vince.. please


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> KMart 12 PPG 5 RPG



LOL

overrated and overpaid.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart; 6 FGA, 5 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

AGH :curse: :curse: ... Okay vince... stop..


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nenad keep it HIGH god dammit


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow krstic f'n suks and cant finish always loses the ball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay umm no more 3's


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

6 rebounds for Krstic so far - all defensive, which is unusual


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets start 8/11, since 2/7.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Melo misses, rebound Nenad. Kidd misses, rebound Kmart. Martin hits. 24-12 Nets.

Vince misses a three, rebound Najera. Melo blocked by collins...nenad rebounds a martin miss...nenad gets it stolen under the hoop.Watson misses, rebound Nenad.

Nenad hits down low..26-12 Nets.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nenad has 6 rebounds already!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2nd foul called on RJ.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice to see Vaughn in, not so much Cliffy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So vinsane what do you think about that Kristic guy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn and Murray in before McInnis again!

Watson beats the shotclock with a three. 26-15 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HAHA... Krstic with a behind the back dribble... fouled.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

holy s behind back


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Nenad has 6 rebounds already!!!


Yup. What a nice sight! :clap:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nenad should never do that again.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hahahaha! Behind the back!!! and a foul!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic! Where did that come from?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad going behind his back! Draws the foul on Watson...hits both. 28-15 Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lamond sighting


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Didn't count but *WOW!!!!!

*Carter two handed 360 AGAINST the grain.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Playing defense is all about personel and willingness. I understand guys like Mjax and Mcinnis try to play defense but they are just not physically good enough to do so. Last year we had guys who were qick and had lateral quickness. This year the willingness is there but they are not physically good enough. This year we need players who have physical attributes.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Melo misses, Najera puts it back in. 28-17 Nets.

Vince with a nice 360 Dunk, but it doesn't matter cause of the foul (on watson, his 2nd).

Vaughn to the line...hits 1 of 2. 30-17 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Martin misses...foul on Murray. Najera hits both. 29-19 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why do we always play like this


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well KMart drove the lane... but foul away from the ball.

KMart; 6 FGA (1 drive towards the hoop, but foul called away from the ball), 5 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Melo misses, Najera puts it back in. 28-17 Nets.
> 
> Vince with a nice 360 Dunk, but it doesn't matter cause of the foul (on watson, his 2nd).
> 
> Vaughn to the line...hits 1 of 2. 30-17 Nets.


 :c



what it didnt count?? :curse: :curse: :curse: 360!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

16 point lead will be flushed down the tubes as well...musta blown about 5 games @ HOME 10+ point leads


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn... Krstic just missed out on another board.

Nice D by Murray on Melo there...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ball goes out off of Vince...nuggets holding for 1...Melo misses a three...

*End of 1st*
Nets 29
Nuggets 19


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> :c
> 
> 
> 
> what it didnt count?? :curse: :curse: :curse: 360!!!!


 There was a foul and the play was dead and he just went in and did it.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Off Topic: What the hell is going on in the Hawks - Knicks game? :eek8: 

I don't know what more wicked.. That game, or me listening til Dolly Parton at this very moment..


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pretty solid first quarter. Even though the Nets offense sucked that 2nd half of it, the defense made up for it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Off Topic: What the hell is going on in the Hawks - Knicks game? :eek8:
> 
> I don't know what more wicked.. That game, or me listening til Dolly Parton at this very moment..



Actually reading your posts sucks also.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Off Topic: What the hell is going on in the Hawks - Knicks game? :eek8:
> 
> I don't know what more wicked.. That game, or me listening til Dolly Parton at this very moment..


 WOW, Harrington's price is sky rocketing.

23 points before half verus the Knicks.

-Petey


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Can someone cap a video of Nenad's behind the back?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Off Topic: What the hell is going on in the Hawks - Knicks game? :eek8:
> 
> I don't know what more wicked.. That game, or me listening til Dolly Parton at this very moment..


 The hawks have been playing surprisingly well lately.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Off Topic: What the hell is going on in the Hawks - Knicks game? :eek8:
> 
> I don't know what more wicked.. That game, or me listening til Dolly Parton at this very moment..


Yeah... Hawks playing a good game, I think.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Atlanta just cracked 70, 100 seconds left in the half still.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... McInnis is in 

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Please go to vc


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Ah... McInnis is in
> 
> -Petey


Lets hope he doesn't blow the lead... as always.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

one of the big three should be in there...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> one of the big three should be in there...


Yes... please bring one or two of them in now...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is vince nor kidd in the game frank our bench sucks


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frank ALram!!!!!... put back the starters...


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Knicks lose, 76ers lose to Heat and Nets win tonight - that would be perfect..

We got to win tonight..

Oh, and jizzy: I love you to ... And if you want to comment on me or my post, please use the private message function next time ...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Letting them back in the game.. 29-24 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh... Damnit.

Watson with a 3.

Even our bench stinks covering the perimeter...

Amazing.

Krstic with the board, but waved off as Krstic picks up a foul.

Padgett in for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

u watched 1 net game u watched them all

awesome starts

then go cold and let teams go on fire 

oh and seeing nenad krstic get stripped or blocked on 50 layups a night


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I sure hope that Mcinnis does good. He gets his points but it seems as if the Nets always blow the lead when he's in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey nice play, Padgett with the steal, to McInnis for a pull up.

31-24.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And they say this coach doesnt have problems


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I still cannot understand Frank's rotation at times!!! :curse: Why let the other team catch up after playing so well???:curse: And the big 3 are all in the bench... :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And now the Nuggets are running, Miller with a duece. Nets TO.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

does he have jeff murray kristic padgett robinson and murray in there what kind of team is that


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn misses a jumper which leads to an Andre Miller break-away lay-up... Denver only down 3 now, timeout Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> I still cannot understand Frank's rotation at times!!! :curse: Why let the other team catch up after playing so well???:curse: And the big 3 are all in the bench... :curse:


 It's not like the Nuggets have their stars out there either... when else will Frank get the Nets staters a break otherwise?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Knicks lose, 76ers lose to Heat and Nets win tonight - that would be perfect..
> 
> We got to win tonight..
> 
> Oh, and jizzy: I love you to ... And if you want to comment on me or my post, please use the private message function next time ...




Oh no playboy, you took a really cheap shot at me yesterday, don't think I forget son. If you can make public comments like that, then so can I.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

16 point lead down to 5 in matter of minutes

u almost know they gonna lose this one too

bucks/raptors/rockets/pistons/bobcats they all lead by 10+ at home and lose those games

season isnt even 25% done unreal


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

don't get me wrong... Frank is probably the hardest worker as a coach.... but he sucks at picking rotations...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> It's not like the Nuggets have their stars out there either... when else will Frank get the Nets staters a break otherwise?
> 
> -Petey


I know, but at least keep one of the 3 in there. Its been proven otherwise that the bench isn't as productive as we all would want them to be. Maybe one of them in there would at least serve as a leader or something.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ahhhh...LF with a quick summary on why the rotations suck. The production crew came up with a fine time to show that clip :rofl:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

frank fired for sure

he thinks murray > rj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> I know, but at least keep one of the 3 in there. Its been proven otherwise that the bench isn't as productive as we all would want them to be. Maybe one of them in there would at least serve as a leader or something.


 Can't. RJ has 2 fouls?

He's the one that can go the longest.

Watson is on fire... and this man was the 3rd PG coming into the season.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

are none of the big 3 in still lead down to 2


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Watson likes playing the Nets. Lead down to 2. once again we can't hit a basket.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

With this rotation,this is L.Frank at his best,f$^&n ridiculous.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Frank.... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :curse: :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> frank fired for sure
> 
> he thinks murray > rj


RJ has 2 fouls...

Murray converts, pushes back to a 4 point lead.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Can't. RJ has 2 fouls?
> 
> He's the one that can go the longest.
> 
> ...


OH well, I guess we just have to accept that our bench really sucks and we have no choice. What a waste .. the first quarter was pretty good.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

McInnis bricks a 3 to beat the shot clock.

Watson comes back down and nails a 3, cuts the lead to 2.

Murray misses a 3 and Watson comes back and misses a freethrow line jumper.

Somehow, someway, Murray found himself under the basket for once in his life and layed it in.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya so much for that great start


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't it hilarious how the Nets have a lead then blow it every time. It's just really funny.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

no wonder now... vince and rj are going to come out like they've been in Alaska...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Kidd and RJ are with with CLiff, Padgett, and jeff Mcinnis.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Watson knocks it away from Padgett to Miller for the quick 2.

Robinson with a miss, board by Watson.

Johnson drives and it counts... going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnson AND 1! Chance to give the Nuggs the lead.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

22-6 Nets when I turned it on

Now 34-33 NUGGETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

still not scoring


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson hits... that was RJ's 3rd foul.

Carter in for RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

And Vince still not in


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince airs the jumper to beat the shot clock.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i don't get it.... vince was playing wel.. it's 6 minutes into the 2nd and i don't even see his name on the play by play!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, it's funny everyone. But hold your heads, we should win this game.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> And Vince still not in


yes he is...airball


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

20 point swing in 12 minute spand

37-33 Denver


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince airs the jumper to beat the shot clock.




they gave it to him at the end right?...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this **** is pathetic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuggets with another triple.

17-4, Nuggets in the quarter.

Jeez fellas...

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnson with the 3 giving the Nuggets a 37-33 edge.

Carter drives but gets stripped. He tried staying with it but got stripped again and the ball was knocked out of bounds. Timeout Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

The nets will lose they can't hold the lead and they arent a comeback team


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> they gave it to him at the end right?...


 Yes, that is why it was to beat the shot clock...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this team amazes me

so predictable

good starts, then go cold let other team hit 3's all over them and dont do nothing bout it

gonna have more losses at home than we did all of 2002 and season 1/4th done


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It's the brick layers.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nuggets with another triple.
> 
> 17-4, Nuggets in the quarter.
> 
> ...



what do you expect... bets three players on the team came in 6 minutes into the second....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Motion frigging offense


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 20 point swing in 12 minute spand
> 
> 37-33 Denver


All this when Vince not in the game


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

god hates this team


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter drives and gets fouled...he's going to the line for 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> what do you expect... bets three players on the team came in 6 minutes into the second....


 Nuggets reserves were in... so when the guys do need to rest, they should verus the Nuggets starters?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I blame this game on Stefan Nemallos.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> they gave it to him at the end right?...





Petey said:


> Yes, that is why it was to beat the shot clock...
> 
> -Petey




:biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND btw Melo is still on the Nuggets bench.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Is Krstic on the floor? Wasn't he playing well earlier?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Yes, that is why it was to beat the shot clock...
> 
> -Petey




i've noticed that several times now... they always expect to him to make something happen in 2 secs..Give him the ball earlier in the shot clock man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I hate Krstic


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter the SMOOOOOVE Finger roll, ties the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> Is Krstic on the floor? Wasn't he playing well earlier?


 Yes he is.

Kidd with the board, to Carter, Carter in the lane with the finger roll.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> Kidd with the board, to Carter, Carter in the lane with the finger roll.
> 
> -Petey


Okay, thanks Petey. 

Okay come on Nets!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now that RJ is out, I'd like to see how Vince and Kidd play


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Is Krstic on the floor? Wasn't he playing well earlier?


yeah now he is...he was on the bench..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart getting ready to check in.

Melo sat until 6 left, KMart sat with 4 left (still not in yet).

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jesus


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Andre makes a pair of FTs then on the next offensive possession finds Elson alone for the jam.

Nuggets up 4.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why do they pass the ball to Collins


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You know how the guy for the Pistons who started that thing for Pistons where he sayd "Detroit Basketball!!!!!!!!!!!!" We should have one that says "NJ Basketball!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with his damn foot on the line to beat the shot clock...

WOW... turnover after turnover.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jason Kidd with the long 2, cutting the lead to 2.

Elson travelled.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

JKidd shot bounces over the backbourd, but a foul is called on a Nugget. 41-39 Denver.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

franks player rotations are absolute garbage.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I would like to see the ball in the hands of vince plz... most of the times.. he delievered tonight... i mean why can't they recognize that?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You know how the guy for the Pistons who started that thing for Pistons where he sayd "Detroit Basketball!!!!!!!!!!!!" We should have one that says "NJ Basketball!!!!!!!!"


They got one for Cleveland


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> franks player rotations are absolute garbage.


Yeah... I just mentioned that earlier. I agree, totally.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc bricks a22 foot fadeaway then drives ans scores easily

idiot shoudl always do that


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter with the miss but then tips the outlet pass and JKidd caught the ball, passed it back to Vince for the lay-in. Great basketball right there.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> I would like to see the ball in the hands of vince plz... most of the times.. he delievered tonight... i mean why can't they recognize that?



are you watching the game?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson's outlet is picked off by Kidd, to Carter, drives and some fancy hands.

KMart with another jumper?

KMart; 7 FGA (1 drive towards the hoop, but foul called away from the ball), 6 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Johnson's outlet is picked off by Kidd, to Carter, drives and some fancy hands.
> 
> KMart with another jumper?
> 
> ...


Kmart a jumpshooter, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaugn to Carter for 3... with 2 seconds on the clock, Carter has 19 points?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC3!

But Andre comes back down and nails a difficult shot and gets fouled.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets d sucks yet again


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Does mjm ever say anything positive?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why does jason collins touch the ball on offense??????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart is a thug!

Super hard foul to stop Collins in the post... and Collins was going for a dunk. LOL

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn with the great pass to Twin but he gets fouled by KMart on the jam attempt.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha... Vaughn with the steal and high off the glass as KMart goes for the block and swings at air.

KMart; 8 FGA (1 drive towards the hoop, but foul called away from the ball), 7 jumpers (1 was a pull up).

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Does mjm ever say anything positive?


LMAO, i love the rapport between the two of you. Its almost like ying and yang


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

why they make it so easy for the other team

always wide open

what happened to the sufficating defense nets teams


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter is a stupid mother ****er, i hate him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter turns over the ball, Nuggets can't convert.

48-47; Nuggets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO, i love the rapport between the two of you. Its almost like ying and yang


 :yes: :laugh:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

bad last drive by the nets, almost gave up an easy basket. Not a horrible half. 48-47 Nuggets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets lead 22-6

Who thought at home they would blow yet another big lead in matter of minutes

who thought they would be down at half after being up 22-6

::RAISES HAND::


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> carter is a stupid mother ****er, i hate him




hey at least he's trying... 21 points in the first half.... i don't know how can you hate that.....Your in denial...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn with the goreous banker giving the Nets a one point lead.

KMart nails a long J.

VC with a careless turnover and the Nuggets go for an alley-oop attempt to end the half but Collins breaks that up.

48-47 Nuggets at the half.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets lead 22-6
> 
> Who thought at home they would blow yet another big lead in matter of minutes
> 
> ...


every time you come on here, the nets blow a lead. MAYBE the problem is you. LOL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8 to play in the 3rd...

vs the Knicks.

Johnon is 10/13, 24 points.
Harrington is 11/15, 30 points.

Marbury is stroking it too. 8/12,. 21 points.

Hawks 80-71.

-Petey


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> carter is a stupid mother ****er, i hate him


 WOW 

That deserve something?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince Carter carried this team in the second half they better keep going to him


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets lead 22-6
> 
> Who thought at home they would blow yet another big lead in matter of minutes
> 
> ...


I thought it was 22-4 at one point?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOl cant you all see mjm is only responding to jizzy's post. He has been one of the more positive posters on here.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> WOW
> 
> That deserve something?


im trying the jizzy method. i cant sit here any longer and watch this team blow an 18 point leads. lol so i shall sit and complain like jizzy. actually its quite nice to let it out like that, but it does not help the situation


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> 8 to play in the 3rd...
> 
> vs the Knicks.
> 
> ...


At the half Johnson and Harrington were on pace for ~50. Could be pretty interesting...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm, what got you acting all silly doing stupid shhhh...?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Intense Enigma said:


> LOL
> 
> overrated and overpaid.


the dude is hurting...plays in pain. if healthy, hed be far better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> the dude is hurting...plays in pain. if healthy, hed be far better.


But unfortunately he is not healthy, gotta live with the reality


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Be a nets fan, when nets is leading, don't be too happy, because they would go down in the #2,#3,or #4 quarters.*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> mjm, what got you acting all silly doing stupid shhhh...?


someone on here, but you'll never guess


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont understand why you guys blame the players for the lead blow,blame L.Frank and his blind stupid rotations.

Way to go L.Frank


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

man this is killing me... i can watch the raptors vc Warrioirs and Pheonix vs New orleans/Oklahoma.... and no nets today on tv@


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm, why are you so negative. Every time you complain, the Nets give up points. I suggest you go get one of your cold ones ( I think that's what you old guys call a beer) drink up and think about Christmas.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> the dude is hurting...plays in pain. if healthy, hed be far better.


 How better 14/6/1. :angel:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> I dont understand why you guys blame the players for the lead blow,blame L.Frank and his blind stupid rotations.
> 
> Way to go L.Frank


****ING frank, fire him, fire him NOW. lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> carter is a stupid mother ****er, i hate him


Why is he in your avatar


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> mjm, why are you so negative. Every time you complain, the Nets give up points. I suggest you go get one of your cold ones ( I think that's what you old guys call a beer) drink up and think about Christmas.


 :laugh: apparently my stunt is not getting through to you. i give up


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> But unfortunately he is not healthy, gotta live with the reality


right now. doesnt make him a bad player or overrated. slightly overpaid but thats the only way to get RFA. too bad nene and camby are also hurting...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> :laugh: apparently my stunt is not getting through to you. i give up


LOL I am pretty sure your lesson wont go ignored


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Intense Enigma said:


> How better 14/6/1. :angel:


how better? 

what?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> right now. doesnt make him a bad player or overrated. slightly overpaid but thats the only way to get RFA. too bad nene and camby are also hurting...


I'll give it to Kmart, he is out there doing his thing even though he is not the same player he was a few years. Now Camby on the other hand with all that talent, is soft as pudding


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did anyone see Shaq's chinchilla the other day? You could have seen that fur on the discovery channel before it was made into outerwear.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> how better?
> 
> what?


 
If he avg 12-14 ppg,5rbs and 1ast per game now,how much better he's going to be when he gets healthy,14-16ppg,6rbs and 1ast per game?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Intense Enigma said:


> If he avg 12-14 ppg,5rbs and 1ast per game now,how much better he's going to be when he gets healthy,14-16ppg,6rbs and 1ast per game?


im still not sure what you are saying but a healthy kmart is better than a hurting kmart.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The 2nd half start off with Marv Albert tearing up Vince Carter for his comments about the media not knowing what they're talking about.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

COME ON NETS, you can do it!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Andre Miller with the jumper, he has 15 now.

Carter find Krstic for the easy lay-in.

Kidd to RJ! 51-50 NJ.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I knew that marv and jackson dont care about the nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Martin to Melo.

*RJ the drive and the JAM AND 1!*


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

3 sraight baskets for the Nets. RJ with a nice AND 1.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Come on Nets!!! Lets go!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Twin with the midranger.

Watson ANOTHER 3. :curse:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's do this thing. Can I get a amen?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

somebody shoot watson in the leg


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Earl Watson is still on fire from last night


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince has gone into point guard mode


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC3! 24 points on the night for him.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Vince Carter's first basket of the night. A 3. 59-55 Nets.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

almost beautiful


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> somebody shoot watson in the leg



Oh god, relax my sister from another mister. We are still in good position.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

tr_west said:


> *Vince Carter's first basket of the night*. A 3. 59-55 Nets.


Umm where have you been


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd with the failed alleyoop attempt to RJ.

Nuggets come back down and Carter breaks up a pass and very obviously tips it out of bounds and then points in the Nets direction as if to say "it went off him!" :rofl:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Andre Miller has 3 fouls.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

whoever is defending Carmelo is doing a heck of a job. He's 1 of 12 so far


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why is carter hanlding the ball sooo much, is he the ****ing point guard? :wink:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i seriously don't get this... vince has only one shot attempt in the quarter and he scored it... give him the ball!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> whoever is defending Carmelo is doing a heck of a job. He's 1 of 12 so far


I know!!! I was about to say that. Who's guarding him?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

KMart with the one hand jam on the fast break.

Timeout taken and Mark does a great impersonation of KMart before they go to commercial :rofl:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's do this thing.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I knew that marv and mark dont care for the nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> why is carter hanlding the ball sooo much, is he the ****ing point guard? :wink:


Because he can why are you hating on vince so much


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> I knew that marv and mark dont care for the nets




Didn't you say bthat already playboy? lol


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i hate nenad krstic.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mello to Kmart for the one handed MONSTER JAM over Krstic.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Why arent we goin to vince


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Give it up for K-Mart damn!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i hate nenad krstic.




More negativity? Cmon man be positive. You hate everyone, everyone gets the point but once we win or that player that you hate does a good thing, you'll love him.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kmart with the mini-hook

Krstic gets fouled in the act, goes to the line.

61-61 with 4+ minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Krstic fouled while shooting a jumper. 1 of 2 made. 62-61 Nets.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

KRSTIC DUNK THAT MOTHER ****ER! lol, pulled up for a jumper? what is that?!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

can we get the ball to vc... and they wonder why he cools off in the second half...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter with a great pass to Krstic but Nenad can't make it. Carter gets fouled while trying to get the rebound...Nuggs in the penalty.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter hits both, Nets up 64-61.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice defense

he coulda f'ed a girl before he took that shot thats how much time he had


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> can we get the ball to vc... and they wonder why he cools off in the second half...


perfectly true. vc only taken 2 shots in the half.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Perimeter Defense, Does It Exist?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 run in 20 sec

tie game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nice defense
> 
> he coulda f'ed a girl before he took that shot thats how much time he had


LOL


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

8-0 run in 40 seconds

nets down 3

9-13 coming f this team man


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm, have you ever said any nice about this game?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NO


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I mean honestly how hard is it ti get vince the ball


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

KMart with the long jumper.

RJs answer rattles out.

Mello comes back and nails a 3, Nuggets up 69-66, Nets call a 20.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Carmelo Anthony makes a wide open three. Nuggets lead 69-66.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

denver up by 3.

again, vc took 7 shots in the first quarter, 7 shots in the second and now 2 in the third quarter.

it's boycotting.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice job.. were down by three..... this is plain funny... main offensive scorer on the team... 2 shots attempt... this quarter... :clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Later alligator.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

And So It Collapses


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliffy checking in, needs only 3 points to pass Pippen on the all-time scoring list


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic with the nice block...

Carter drives and gets fouled, he goes to the line for 2.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my gosh, Oh my gosh.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

who's on melo tonight guys?? whoever it is, they are playing great defense, melo is only 2 for 14!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Krstic with the nice block...
> 
> Carter drives and gets fouled, he goes to the line for 2.




they gave it to vince..... :jawdrop:


----------



## Speez (Jul 21, 2005)

Damn! The last couple of games, krystic has blocked shots by LeBron and Melo


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> they gave it to vince..... :jawdrop:


no carter got the rebound.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets down 3 after 3

1 quarter away from going 4-7 @ home about 6 of those 7 loses 10+ point blown leads

garbage


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nets Need This Win Worse Than A Crack Head Nees His Fix!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why isnt vince shooting


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnson with the lay-up to end the quarter. Nuggets up 71-68... Good news is we didn't get blown out in the 3rd quarter per usual, only outscored by two.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets down 3 after 3
> 
> 1 quarter away from going 4-7 @ home about 6 of those 7 loses 10+ point blown leads
> 
> garbage


ITS GETTING INCREASINGLY IRRATATING WHEN YOU LABLE THIS AS A LOSE, STFU!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This team is colder from the field then the other side of the pillow.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> no carter got the rebound.



oh dats why... :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> no carter got the rebound.


Not on that particular play...they actually gave it to him


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> ITS GETTING INCREASINGLY IRRATATING WHEN YOU LABLE THIS AS A LOSE, STFU!



dude dont even blame me bro

this team f'n with me so im so f'n negative right now 

blame the f'n team dude


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why isnt vince shooting



there he shot the ball


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm, just go to sleep. You are the most negative person tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter drives and banks it in. Lead down to 1.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vince Carter scores 2 and they let Melo run down and get fouled in 3 seconds

Nice D


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mello fouled, goes to the line and makes both.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hate to harp on this but Vince has been very effective tonight, why not keep going to him so he can create for others and himself


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter to the line for two as Vinsane gets an erection.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter drives and gets fouled again! This is what we like to see.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I hate to harp on this but Vince has been very effective tonight, why not keep going to him so he can create for others and himself


Yeah, I'd like that too. He's been efficient tonight.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Carter fouled. Makes 1 of 2. 73-71 Denver. Kidd isn't in the game right now.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

another open 3 they just dont learn to cover the perimeter

5 pt game


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC makes one of two.

Johnson another 3.

76-71 Nuggs.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

let the 4th quarter 20% fg shooting begin


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmm I wonder what carter15nets is writing right now


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, I'm getting scared.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter to Padgett for 3! Nuggets 76 Nets 74


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Big 3 for Scott Padgett.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vaughn can't shoot either


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG a missed 3 by the opposing team? is that legal?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

No, I will not go down.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Timout called, 9 minutes left in the 4th.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok our strategy from here on out has to be through vince. the man is doing everything tonight.

31 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists.

frank, please put our starters in now and don't take them out again.

GO NETS!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm going to will this team to win.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter is gonna sit soon I hope we don't collapse


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They better win this game period


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Commercial quote of the day:

Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.

"It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"

Goes to Ronald Artest.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Carter is gonna sit soon I hope we don't collapse


Coach!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> They better win this game period


damn straight.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

and frank takes out Vince.

typical.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey is noticeably missing


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> damn straight.



Well my good man, you would be frustrated even if we won with your negaive comments.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> and frank takes out Vince.
> 
> typical.


I really really dont understand that man


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd to Padgett for 3!

RJ the rejection!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Another padgettt 3 gives us the lead!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well carter is out let's see what they do


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

and they say padgett sucks

NETS UP BY 1!!!

GO NETS!!!!

LETS GO TEAM


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vaughn should stop attempting to score.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Padgett and Najera collide.

Technical foul on Najera for push.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Najara drives and gets fouled...and he's pissed. He got poked in the eye or something and pushed Padgett away.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

did Marc Jackson play tonight


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

forget it... Nobody wants to give him the ball.. if we loose this game and som1 balmes it on vc... hes on crack...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Foul on Scott padgett when Najara drives to the basket. najara pushes Scott and gets the T. JKidd is good from the line.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we should put in vince now, he's had his 1 minute breather. take out vaughn for carter now!!! please!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, Najera is mad.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> forget it... Nobody wants to give him the ball.. if we loose this game and som1 balmes it on vc... hes on crack...


Actually Frank with another great coaching move has put him on the bench


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

najara makes both 78-78.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Actually Frank with another great coaching move has put him on the bench


DIE FRANK DIE


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> forget it... Nobody wants to give him the ball.. if we loose this game and som1 balmes it on vc... hes on crack...


Hes taken the most shots on the team and no one wants to give him the ball?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Edwardo is called for the T, Nets make the FT. Edwardo makes both his FTs tying the game.

Krstic makes the open jumper!


----------



## Speez (Jul 21, 2005)

Is it me or does Padgett look like Ben Affleck?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Frank... kindly bring back VC now... Its a game we need to win!!! :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok up by 4. 6 minutes left.

GO NETS!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Actually Frank with another great coaching move has put him on the bench


your kidding right?, were only up by like 2....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm worried that we will let a run for the Nugz.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jackson quote of the year "That is my daddy" lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd with the long jumper, Nets up 82-78. TImout Nuggets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Timeout! Now thats what am talking about.

Henceforth I will only refer to Frank as coach, and that coach better do whats right


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

TJ is a ugly big headed kid


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> your kidding right?, were only up by like 2....


i believe it was sarcasm as he has been bashing frank all day. (like me)


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> your kidding right?, were only up by like 2....


4....


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Kidd keeps passing up an open jumper for nenad and Krstic keeps delivering.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Jackson quote of the year "That is my daddy" lol


LOL! Who was he referring to?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> your kidding right?, were only up by like 2....


I forgot to add sarcasm to that post


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> Kidd keeps passing up an open jumper for nenad and Krstic keeps delivering.


Yeah... how many assists now? 11? or 12?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Joumana is hot.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

bad call, but I like that attack on Vince.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter misses the three as the shot clock winds down, Padgett the rebound. Carter drives and gets called for an offensive foul.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince with a miss and an offensive foul.

must be so surpirsed he got the ball tha he was overly anxious and aggressive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol one dude stops posting once the team takes the lead


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Joumana is hot.


can you send me a picture of her i always hear how good she looks but have never seen her


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> can you send me a picture of her i always hear how good she looks but have never seen her


You are kidding right, no pun intended. Wow google it immediately


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um k-mart for 3?--at least he missed.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Watson hits ANOTHER wide open 3. Ties his career high for 3's (6).


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Scotty is on fire!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Padgett answers with a 3.

Andre to Mello for the alleyoop.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

oh man scott padgett is clutch.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Another 3 for Scott Padgett!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter got an elbow STRAIGHT to the face courtesy of KMart. They're debating a flagrant foul. Ohhh man i'm glad that wasn't my face.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Scott Padgett's gonna get that meal.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thsi game is intense.

kidd has 7 points, 7 rebounds, 14 assits
carter 31, 9 and 5

rj dunk from vc!!

4 point lead.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc misses, 2 point lead now. melo heating up, not good sign.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc is just not hitting...:S... foul on Padgett


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mello with the banker, makes it a 2 point game.

Carter misses the FT line jumper.

Mello comes back and gets fouled on a shot attempt, he'll go to the line after this timeout.

Less than 2 minutes left, Nets up 87-85.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince we need you


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah ****.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is stressful....

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nets gonna win, i can feel it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully you are right on that one


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Nets gonna win, i can feel it.


I truly hope so!!! Because I will be terrified and dumbfounded if we lose this one again...

Come On Nets!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carmello hits both...Carter misses a long 3 and Mello is wide open for a dunk on the other end. Nuggets lead by 2.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay now its getting bad


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh ****, this sucks.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Miller to Mello for the alley oop again. Nuggs up 4.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ddaaaaaaaaaaa. Melo Baby


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

91-87 Nuggets. Vince Carter missed two wide open 3's.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game over?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Timeout Nets, 91-87 with 1:50 left in the game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is it 91-87 now???

this is retarded my play by play syas

vc misses three
miller rebound
melo dunk
melo rebound
melo scores


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Nuggets win


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Miller to Mello for the alley oop again. Nuggs up 4.


how'd they get the ball back so soon


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets we can't lose this one, especialyl with philly being pounded and boston losing..

GO NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd misses a 3, Mello rebounds and gets fouled by Kidd. Nets are over the limit.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

DAMN IT

please i realyl want to win this one.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Played D? BULL


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

melo misses one!! cmon nets please score!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

padgett is keeping us in the game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mello hits one of two.

*Padgett for 3!\
*
Lead down to 2!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ drives and gets fouled, he's going to the line!

92-90 Nuggets.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

padgett is my hero.

are we at the line?

omg did rj just miss?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sorry but this team does not come back from defeicits. VC once again starts hot but then cools down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Scotty PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Richard friggin jefferson


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ misses the second, Nuggets up by 1. Denver calls timeout with 25 seconds left.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

are we down by 1 now??


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jesus, how mnay times have we seen that from RJ?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Why Why Why?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

why couldn't stupid RJ just make the stupid free throw


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Damn. Jefferson misses the last free throw. 92-91 Nuggets, 26 seconds left.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry but we lost.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why RJ Why?


----------



## Speez (Jul 21, 2005)

Ben Affleck keeping us in the game :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

RJ you idiot talk the most junk but can't back it up


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i think we have to foul.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Speez said:


> Ben Affleck keeping us in the game :clap:


Nuggets or Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I hate that loser RJ. He's all talk and can't back his **** up. He lost this game for us.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Andre Miller going to the line. 71% shooter.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Miss Miss Miss Miss Please


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

have to shoot the 3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Scotty P has got to take this shot


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

they dont miss free throws like us...

do we go for tie??

vc would be the obvious choice for a three, but if padgett is open....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd fouled Andre intentionally, he sinks both FTs.

Nets get the ball back down 94-91 with 20 ticks left.

I think they might go for the quick two or spot up Padgett for a triple.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****er ****er ****er


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

I think we have time to take 1 more 2.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

can we still get a quick 2 and foul?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray, Padgett, Carter, Kidd and RJ better be on the floor


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** Rj


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we just need to go for the best shot available, vc better not force anything.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Kidd hits the 3!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Kidd for 3!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd for 3!!!!!!!!! from Carter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Kidd for 3!!!!!!!!! from Carter


Sorry from Padgett but it was Carter who started it.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

KIDD FOR THREE- wow htat was unexpected

I LOVE YOU KIDD

GO NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah Kidd


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You have got to be ****ing KIDDing me


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nuggets have 11 seconds to manufacture a play :gopray:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets not get too happy. we have to play defense (not our strong point) for 11.3 seconds.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG MY HEART CAN'T TAKE THIS! NAJARA Dunk but it's too late apparently. omg


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Overtime, Najera didnt get it on time.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

too late.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice pass by Miller, nice dunk by najara. Just a second too late.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm scared that we are gonna foul them or they are gonna score. Please god no.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Jason Kidd = undisputed leader of the team


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

OVERTIME people. Leave Scotty P in and take out Collins


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

We need someone to lead us in overtime
Vince or Kidd or maybe rj he should be fresh


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Good defense by RJ against Miller. He might have just SAVED the game for us, to all the bashers out there.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Thank you God... OMG.. I was praying so hard... Now we better play the best basketball we have for 5 minutes!!!!

Go Nets!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

can i get audio for this game somehow??


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rj for 2 and the foul!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd to RJ AND 1!

First points of the OT. YEA BABY!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Guys... lets try to be united for 5 solid minutes... Lets get this one. 

Come On Nets!!!!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Carmelo misses, Jefferson AND 1!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its time for RJ to earn his check


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Rj's gonna get that meal.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kidd to RJ AND 1!
> 
> First points of the OT. YEA BABY!


Nice RJ!! Good comeback from that missed freethrow.. 

OMG... how many assists for Kidd???


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic is playing aggresive, reminds me a bit of K-Mart.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Petey who's on the court?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

KMart to the line, drains both.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

justasking? said:


> Nice RJ!! Good comeback from that missed freethrow..
> 
> OMG... how many assists for Kidd???


He and Andre Miller have gone assist crazy tonight


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I not petey but its

NJ: Kidd, Carter, RJ, Padgett, Krstic and Padgett for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Padgett from 28 FEET for his 5th 3!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Scott Padgett Will Lead Us To Victory!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJ Nets 4 life.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

up by 6....


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Scott Padgett just pushed his way up the rotation.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Curly Dunk


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah now u like new jersey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd's gonna hit 20 assists...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

melo steps out of bounds, Nenad with the basket!! Timeout Nuggets!!! nets lead by 6.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

All we need now is for kidd and vince to score to seal the impressive win


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Scott Padgett just pushed his way up the rotation.



About time too!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ finds Krstic for the wide open layup!

102-96 Nets, 3:24 left. Timeout Nuggets! :banana:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Scott Padgett just pushed his way up the rotation.


He really has been the most hardworking and most consistent among the new acquisitions. He deserves his minutes.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is NJ Nets basketball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Coach!

Now shouldnt we all question why Padgett has been buried on the bench so long when he can provide this for the team. Honestly that man is an idiot


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I not petey but its
> 
> NJ: Kidd, Carter, RJ, Padgett, Krstic and Padgett for 3!!!!!!!!



Thanks man.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

how many assists does kidd have??


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Padgett/Collins is a great offense/defense combo in the 4th quarter.

Didn't we all say this about 200 times?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Oh Kidd why!


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> how many assists does kidd have??


he has 16 tonight so far


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> how many assists does kidd have??


16


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> how many assists does kidd have??


16 assists man... Lets hope we win!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*I'm so happy. I love all of you guys, man.*


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Another one from Carter to RJ and 1!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Andre the easy layup.

VC finds RJ AND 1!!


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Another And 1 for RJ.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rj is making for his free throw miss.

nets up 6, with a chance to make it 7.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Another one from Carter to RJ and 1!


Are you sure they didnt count it as an assist for Vince


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Good TO by Nets. 3 Point lead by Nets

104-101.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Triple Double Watch

VC- 31, 9, 7 
Kidd, 10, 7, 16

RJ misses free throw, miller hits the 3, nets only up 3. damn.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

guys i am wondering.... is vc still playing?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Andre hits the triple, time out Nets.

104-101 Nets with 2:15 left.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Are you sure they didnt count it as an assist for Vince


they did, just a little late in recording it. (says 7 assists now)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince we need a basket


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Triple Double Watch
> 
> VC- 31, 9, 7
> Kidd, 10, 7, 16
> ...


 agh!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> guys i am wondering.... is vc still playing?


He's there. Its RJ's turn now to shine


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, this is where the leader/leaders of this team need to step up.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC didnt give up on that one, nice!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter misses, Nuggets rebound but throw it right to Carter and Vince with the AND 1!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> He's there. Its RJ's turn now to shine


yes. vc was given the chance to lead his team to victory, but shot 1 for 7 in the 4th.


vc misses layup, but puts it back in and 1!!! now only 3 assits away from triple double.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Vince Carter misses his layup, Miller tries to save the ball but hands it right to Carter for an AND 1. He completes it. 107-101 Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HELL frigging YEAH


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hell yeah.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Johnson misses both free throws!!! Kidd Three!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd for 3!!!

110-101.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Johnson misses both FTs.

Kidd for 3!!

Nets up 9 with over a minute left.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hell Yeahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp people, we can safely say its a wrap


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hell ya. thank you nets, you should win this game now.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

NJ Basketbaaaaaaaaaaall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

icing on the cake would be if you win by 5 or more so i can get my uCash.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is the "heart" and "effort" we all wanted to see from ALL OF THEM... Thank you Nets!... 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic had a nice game 17points (fg7/10) 11rebounds 2ast and 1blk


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

OOOHH they're trying to get VC the triple double!!!

cmon 2 more assits!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn for 2 and gets the foul.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

NR 1 said:


> Krstic had a nice game 17points (fg7/10) 11rebounds 2ast and 1blk


He sure helped my fantasy team tonight


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

was vaughn's layup from VC?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Mello hits two FTs

Kidd drives and gets an easy lay up

Vaughn and 1!

This game is over.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vaughn getting to pad his stats! Beautiful!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> OOOHH they're trying to get VC the triple double!!!
> 
> cmon 2 more assits!!!


He can do IT


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

AND 1 for Vaughn!! That's game. What a huge confidence booster this win will be, well hopefully.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope the crowd gives them a well-deserved applause guys. Hows the crowd? Happy now I hope?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon VC get that meal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> He sure helped my fantasy team tonight



Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wonder if furnace was shouting KENYON


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

boston loses, phillly-oooh big comeback but still down by 5


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Did the crowd appreciate their effort? I surely hope so..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

It's about time.
Jeff and Marc are definitely on there way out


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

NETS ARE 10 AND 12

they are now going to go on a 61 game win streak and be 70-12.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nets win 115-106. 10-12 and the 76ers and Knicks lose.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

game over 

NETS WIN


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Did the crowd appreciate their effort? I surely hope so..


Yes. Scott Padgett and the Nets recieved a standing O from the crowd.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

justasking? said:


> Did the crowd appreciate their effort? I surely hope so..


When Melo missed the three and the nets got the rebound up 9 (I believe) the crowd gave the team a standing ovation. Glad to see it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good win. Its now time to take my hiatus, wont be on here for a few but hope you all keep it safe and the nets continue to pile on those wins


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=225452

Vote for the player of the game


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I almost cried


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Yes. Scott Padgett and the Nets recieved a standing O from the crowd.


Thats good to know... They really played with heart out there. And Padgett truly deserves that. He really kept us in this game. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I recieved tickets at the last minute and was in attendance for the whole game tonight. I am coming home right now from the arena. Great win. Solid contributions from everyone, we worked as a TEAM tonight. Great win, hopefully it gets us going on a run!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

tr_west said:


> When Melo missed the three and the nets got the rebound up 9 (I believe) the crowd gave the team a standing ovation. Glad to see it.


Thanks man. Im glad for them.. They deserved it. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lawrence Frank better recognize what Scott Padgett is capable of bringing to the team because he played amazing tonight coming off of the bench. Nenad Krstic also impressed me notching a double-double. We were just able to pull out the win, with hot perimeter shooting by Jason Kidd and Scott Padgett. Great win Nets! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

What I liked about this game is that everyone got there right amount of shots i wanna see kidd take less though i am not hating i am just sayin 13 shots for him i wanna see about 10-11.
Vince definitely player of the game from start to finish even though he got cold because we didn't continue to go to him throughout the game and expected him to bail us out he still had a monster game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Padgett should have been the shooter in the team !!

frank finally knows how to use him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

pretty exciting game to watch, i really enjoyed it. also glad to see the nets end there loosing streak, keep it up boys!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> pretty exciting game to watch, i really enjoyed it. also glad to see the nets end there loosing streak, keep it up boys!


Thanks man! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

i watched the game on league pass and i noticed that Jackson nor Mcinnis didnt show any excitement like the other bench players like Linton Johnson were showing


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya philly lost, so 1 GB


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Good lord. I didn't realize that Jason Kidd had that many assists. 16! I'm starting to admire him more and more then I already do. Great team effort and that is what happens when you Play as One. You get positive results. :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the W...

The Kidd was amazing.....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*106*







*115*​
Our New Jersey Nets improve to (10-12) on the season and move to within one game of rival Philadelphia in the Atlantic Division.

The Denver Nuggets fall to (12-12) on the season.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) goes up with a shot as Denver Nuggets' Eduardo Najera, of Mexico, looks on during the second quarter of NBA basketball Friday night, Dec. 16, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. 









Denver Nuggets' Andre Miller, left, strips the ball from New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson during first quarter NBA basketball Friday night, Dec. 16, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congratulations on the W...
> 
> The Kidd was amazing.....
> 
> ...



Yeah! We got the win man! Thanks!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

And in other good news... 

Jason Kidd passed Scott Wedman on the alltime scoring list...
*
189. Jason Kidd - 11,930*
190. Scott Wedman - 11,916

...and Vince Carter passed Grandmama.

*210. Vince Carter - 11,453*
211. Larry Johnson - 11,450


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Another picture from today's 115-106 overtime win over the Denver Nuggets:*









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson, right, is fouled by Denver Nuggets' DerMarr Johnson as he goes up with a shot in the overtime during NBA basketball Friday night, Dec. 16, 2005, in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 115-106, in overtime.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson strips the ball from Denver Nuggets' Carmelo Anthony (15) during overtime of NBA basketball Friday night, Dec. 16, 2005 in East Rutherford, N.J. The Nets won, 115-106, in overtime.


----------

